# Worried about the SL3 I've ordered, is it "too stiff?"



## IAmSpecialized (Jul 16, 2008)

I'm currently riding a 2008 Comp which uses FACT 6R. I've ordered an SL3 which is due to be here in another 4 weeks. I keep reading how stiff people are finding the Pro SL. The SL3 is supposed to be a completely different animal, meaning waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay stiffer than even the Pro SL.

I'm 5'8", 150-165 lbs (depending on the time of season), riding a 52cm with a 110mm stem. Usual group rides, moderate paced ~23-30mph, some longer (70-80miles) rides with a bit slower pace, riding flats mostly, rolling hills once a week.

Is the SL3 going to beat my brains out? I usually use an aluminum stem and handlebar. Should I be considering carbon? 

I'm really starting to get worried (read: paranoid) the SL3 might be "too stiff" for me.

Maybe I'm just worried over nothing. When I decided to get a new bike, I figured it would be nice to go from a Chevelle (my current FACT 6R ride) to a Ferrari (SL3). Did I decide wrong?


----------



## IAmSpecialized (Jul 16, 2008)

I'm currently riding a 2008 Comp which uses FACT 6R. I've ordered an SL3 which is due to be here in another 4 weeks. I keep reading how stiff people are finding the Pro SL. The SL3 is supposed to be a completely different animal, meaning waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay stiffer than even the Pro SL.

I'm 5'8", 150-165 lbs (depending on the time of season), riding a 52cm with a 110mm stem. Usual group rides, moderate paced ~23-30mph, some longer (70-80miles) rides with a bit slower pace, riding flats mostly, rolling hills once a week.

Is the SL3 going to beat my brains out? I usually use an aluminum stem and handlebar. Should I be considering carbon? 

I'm really starting to get worried (read: paranoid) the SL3 might be "too stiff" for me.

Maybe I'm just worried over nothing. When I decided to get a new bike, I figured it would be nice to go from a Chevelle (my current FACT 6R ride) to a Ferrari (SL3). Did I decide wrong?


----------



## mjdwyer23 (Mar 18, 2009)

Any way you can test ride an SL3 and an S-Works Roubaix?


----------



## mjdwyer23 (Mar 18, 2009)

Also what wheels and what tire size do you use?


----------



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

I wouldn't be too worried, were I you. I had an '09 Pro SL and currentlyride an SL2. While the SL2 is stiffer, it is more comfortable from a harshness stanpoint, IMO. I have also spent some time on the SL3, and found it to be very similar to my SL2 in ride comfort. If anything, the SL3 was a tad more forgiving than my SL2.
Relax and rest assured you will enjoy your new ride.


----------



## IAmSpecialized (Jul 16, 2008)

pdainsworth said:


> I wouldn't be too worried, were I you. I had an '09 Pro SL and currentlyride an SL2. While the SL2 is stiffer, it is more comfortable from a harshness stanpoint, IMO. I have also spent some time on the SL3, and found it to be very similar to my SL2 in ride comfort. If anything, the SL3 was a tad more forgiving than my SL2.
> Relax and rest assured you will enjoy your new ride.



My LBS said something similar. There was no way to actually test ride one in my size. They had one SL3 in a 56cm, too big for me to actually try to ride. My LBS guys basically told me the SL3 was stiffer than you could possibly imagine but in terms of the ride it was "smooth as glass." I have a hard time imagining how something can be so stiff yet so "smooth."

Just getting paranoid now b/c I've read a few posts up here, while browsing the site, with guys talking about how uber stiff the SL3 is. I think one poster mentioned his jaw needed icing b/c he had been beat so bad by his Pro SL. Then I go tto thinking about the stiffer SL3...


EDIT: Almost makes me wonder if I should have opted for a 6 series Madone ...


----------



## rhyslewisdavies (Jan 10, 2009)

stiffness doesnt have to mean harsh - a lot of that is down to bike setup and specifically tyre pressure. i have just bought an SL2 and admittedly i am a big rider at 6ft and 85 kg and yes it is pleasingly stiff as i had hoped, but it is also very smooth and i dont consider it harsh at all, it soaks up vibration very well and i can envisage myself easily doing 100 mile rides as well as 20 mile **** fights! relax, im sure youll love the SL3.


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

As said, tires- if it'll take 25c tires you'll notice a difference. They have twice the air volume of 23cs. When I went from 23c to 25c on my Soloist Team (often criticized for a harsh ride) it went from, 'Oh, my, this is a bit of a backside beater,' to, 'What's everyone talking about?'


----------



## IAmSpecialized (Jul 16, 2008)

rhyslewisdavies said:


> stiffness doesnt have to mean harsh


I've only been riding almost 3 years now. Never really had the oppurtunity to ride a "really nice" bike. I've just sort of always equated stiff with harsh. I sort of figure if something is as stiff as they claim the SL3 is, it can't possibly be compliant enough to ride smoothly.



rhyslewisdavies said:


> relax, im sure youll love the SL3.


I'm trying to relax. I think another factor here is whenever I make a purchase this costly (which is rare) I always start second guessing things. I don't want to throw down this kind of money and then realize later I made the wrong decision, you know?


----------



## cpark (Oct 13, 2004)

You are worrying about nothing, IMO.


----------



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

You made the right choice. You are going to love the bike. Make sure you post on here when you have it to tell us how much you love it and how right we were.


----------



## jrob1775 (Jan 21, 2010)

IAmSpecialized said:


> My LBS said something similar. There was no way to actually test ride one in my size. They had one SL3 in a 56cm, too big for me to actually try to ride. My LBS guys basically told me the SL3 was stiffer than you could possibly imagine but in terms of the ride it was "smooth as glass." I have a hard time imagining how something can be so stiff yet so "smooth."
> 
> Just getting paranoid now b/c I've read a few posts up here, while browsing the site, with guys talking about how uber stiff the SL3 is. I think one poster mentioned his jaw needed icing b/c he had been beat so bad by his Pro SL. Then I go tto thinking about the stiffer SL3...
> 
> ...



The answer to your question of how can a bike be stiff yet compliant is an easy one. The beauty of carbon fiber is what makes it possible. Carbon frames are made of a series of sheets of carbon fiber bonded together with a resin to form the frame. The designers will change the the number of sheets, types of fibers, and direction of the fibers to give different sections of the bike specific characteristics. You want the juncture between the downtube, bottom bracket, seat tube, and chain stays all to be very stiff. This allows the frame to be torsionally rigid to reduce out of plane bending when you are hammering on the pedals. That area is the heart of the bike and is responsible for transfering power to the rear wheel. By using a 1.5" lower bearing at he bottom of the head tube, Specialized is able to keep steering lazer sharp, but also design some fore / aft movement in the fork to aid in comfort. The areas of the bike that are more designed to smooth out the road are the tope tube, seat tube, and chain stays. In theses areas, Specialized is designing more vertical compliance to provide more comfort and control.The key to any well designed carbon bike is torsional stiffness and vertivcal compliance. 

I own a Tarmac S-Works SL-3 and love it!!! The bike is an absolute rocket ship. You have to understand that this bike was designed to win pro races, not to take a casual spin around the block with the kids. Is it going to feel like a magic carpet ride? No, but if that is what you were after then you should have ordered a Roubaix. But on the other hand, it won't rattle your teeth loose like an oversized tube aluminum bike. If you are an aggressive rider who likes to hammer, then you made the right choice.:thumbsup:


----------



## locobaylor (Mar 11, 2008)

Go hang out in the lounge. That'll get your mind off your new purchase.


----------



## Tinea Pedis (Aug 14, 2009)

jrob1775 said:


> it won't rattle your teeth loose like an oversized tube aluminum bike.


Or a SL3 right?


----------



## jrob1775 (Jan 21, 2010)

Tinea Pedis said:


> Or a SL3 right?


Have you ever ridden an SL-3?


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

IAmSpecialized said:


> ... Is the SL3 going to beat my brains out? ... When I decided to get a new bike, I figured it would be nice to go from a Chevelle (my current FACT 6R ride) to a Ferrari (SL3). Did I decide wrong?


The SL3 will be fine. I've done 90+ mile rides on my SL2 and the only "soreness" I've had is from the 5500+ feet climbs ;-) (56 cm frame, I'm 5'11" and 168 lbs).

Tires and inflation pressures will likely have the largest effect on comfort, after the bike fit and saddle.
A supple, high thread-count tire casing feels plusher than a cheap heavy tire, and has less rolling resistance. The high TPI tires do tend to be racing tires, so a sensible trade-off between tire ruggedness and smoothness is required.

Most people tend to _over_-inflate tires. The front can safely be 10 psi less than the rear. Mcihelin has a good "recommended tire pressure chart" on their website -- I would interpret the chart for setting rear pressure.


----------



## Tinea Pedis (Aug 14, 2009)

jrob1775 said:


> Have you ever ridden an SL-3?


No. But that's not the point is it.

There are so many factors that dictate how harsh a bike rides that to throw around the good ol "aluminium is a teeth rattler" is really redundant.

Any material can make a bike that's either harsh or very smooth and comfortable, and that's before all the other factors like tyres, pressure, saddle, etc are taken into account.


But hey, stick with your line of thought on aluminium. That's what helps keep its price low for us who can read past the marketing hype :thumbsup:


----------



## jrob1775 (Jan 21, 2010)

Tinea Pedis said:


> No. But that's not the point is it.
> 
> There are so many factors that dictate how harsh a bike rides that to throw around the good ol "aluminium is a teeth rattler" is really redundant.
> 
> ...


Sounds like someone needs to be posting in the "retro classic" forum


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

here's a related question...i read some stuff about running a 25 vs 23 wide tire...how does one determine if their wheels will accommodate the wider tires.


----------



## jrob1775 (Jan 21, 2010)

foofighter said:


> here's a related question...i read some stuff about running a 25 vs 23 wide tire...how does one determine if their wheels will accommodate the wider tires.


The rims will be fine with 25's...just make sure there is enough room on the frame and fork.


----------



## j-man (Sep 3, 2009)

sl3 rides just fine, my last 4 bikes have been tarmacs incuding my current tarmac sl3 and i have always been comfortable on them.


----------



## fallzboater (Feb 16, 2003)

Nah, I bet you'll like it fine. I've read comments that the SL3 ride has been improved, and I don't find my bike ('09 SL Pro) to be that bad. 

Light carbon bars (like an EC90) do make a difference, though. You might like that upgrade, in any case.


----------



## fallzboater (Feb 16, 2003)

California L33 said:


> As said, tires- if it'll take 25c tires you'll notice a difference. They have twice the air volume of 23cs.


18% more, by my calculation. Where'd you get "twice?" The additional volume shouldn't make much difference anyway, since you're not compressing the air enough over bumps to ramp up the spring rate to any significant degree (23 and 25 should feel very similar at the same pressure). 

I do run a 25mm tire in the rear, though, and at lower pressure (100psi max at 195 lb) than I could probably get away with on a 23. 

I'm sold on tubeless on my MTB, and will be picking up a Fusion/Intensive combo to mount up on my SL Pro for next weekend. I'll be intersted to see if the ride is as much better as some of the reports I've read. I should be able to drop down to 85-90psi safely, anyway.


----------



## fallzboater (Feb 16, 2003)

tom_h said:


> Most people tend to _over_-inflate tires. The front can safely be 10 psi less than the rear. Mcihelin has a good "recommended tire pressure chart" on their website -- I would interpret the chart for setting rear pressure.


Is this the one you're talking about?
http://two-wheels.michelin.com/2w/f...codePage=8092004154733_17092004111118&lang=EN

Conversions:
6bar = 87psi
7bar = 102psi
8bar = 116psi

I'm almost 90kg, and definitely run lower pressure than they recommend, so I'd say those values are pretty conservative.


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

IAmSpecialized said:


> EDIT: Almost makes me wonder if I should have opted for a 6 series Madone ...



Yes.. you should have... and then you could have picked whatever drivetrain and colors you wanted! 

Seriously, though, the Madone 6 is also much stiffer than the 5 series so you'd probably be wondering the same thing. I agree with the other posters.. run 700x25 if you want to soften up the ride a little. No easy way to make your bike stiffer, but there are ways to soften your ride.


----------

